# AF Revive - First Time Try



## Johnny50 (Apr 13, 2007)

Tried this for the first time tonight on the Swift.

The trim has never been touched in 7 years since the car was new, and it was very faded from it's original colour.

Gave it a very quick going over, couldn't believe the difference, and even more surprised at how little product was used.

Before.










During.










After.

















Overall, very impressed. So will see how long it holds up for 

Johnny.

(oh, and yes i missed a bit under the wiper, has now been done)


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Me too :thumb: love the stuff


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great , and is very good


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

good product for sure.


----------



## Bailey12856 (May 10, 2011)

thats came up fantastic, interested to see how long it lasts!


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

It is excellent. I never noticed such a dramatic effect on my Civic but the trim wasn't bad to begin with. Huge difference like yours on the other half's car though. Very impressive.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucchinelli (Mar 26, 2012)

Impressive, isn't it?


----------



## b3rto21 (Dec 7, 2011)

i tested this out on my smart car door handles @ the weekend made a big change to the look - very happy with it

R


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

i got a sample from Ns1980,its a great product a little goes a very long way!


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

well on the basis of your pics i have just ordered me some:thumb: 
really wanted c4 but none available at the mo so this will be a good stop gap


Rob


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Its great, brings all exterior plastics up great as well as my roof


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Please keep us updated with how long it lasts until a re-application is required.

Fish


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

on an area like this I saw 3months before I applied a 2nd coat, not that it was needed but I was doing my lower front splitter at the time so did everything again.

Beads really well also


----------



## Johnny50 (Apr 13, 2007)

Fish said:


> Please keep us updated with how long it lasts until a re-application is required.
> 
> Fish


:thumb:

Sure will.

Sudden change in weather so it'll see both frost/snow and hopefully some sun soon too.

I'll report back whenever i see a change


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any change yet?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice, get some photos of the car up!


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

That's an amazing difference! Need to try some:thumb:


----------

